# Alternative à Flavour 2? El capitan!



## just4fun (24 Février 2016)

Salut à tous, 

Je viens vers vous, car j'ai constaté que flavours 2 ne fonctionnait plus du tout sur El capitan, j'aimerai savoir si quelqu'un à trouvé une alternative ou quelque chose d'équivalent? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## gmaa (24 Février 2016)

Bonjour,
En cherchant un peu…
http://macaficionados.com/2015/06/2...ut-plus-personnaliser-os-x-el-capitan-199834/


----------



## just4fun (24 Février 2016)

gmaa a dit:


> Bonjour,
> En cherchant un peu…
> http://macaficionados.com/2015/06/2...ut-plus-personnaliser-os-x-el-capitan-199834/


tu arrives à le faire fonctionné le lite sous el capitan? gros doute si oui partage ton astuce.

Merci, car ton article je l'ai lu hier mais flavours lite est proposé que sous yosemite. 

Merci pour ta réponse


----------



## gmaa (24 Février 2016)

just4fun a dit:


> tu arrives à le faire fonctionné le lite sous el capitan? gros doute si oui partage ton astuce.
> 
> Merci, car ton article je l'ai lu hier mais flavours lite est proposé que sous yosemite.
> 
> Merci pour ta réponse


C'est juste! Mais l'article explique aussi la raison du non fonctionnement sous El Capitan : sandboxing. À mon avis, il ne faut pas être trop optimiste ;-(


----------



## just4fun (24 Février 2016)

gmaa a dit:


> C'est juste! Mais l'article explique aussi la raison du non fonctionnement sous El Capitan : sandboxing. À mon avis, il ne faut pas être trop optimiste ;-(


oui mais justement, c'est la raison de mon post, ne pas savoir pk flavours 2 ne fonctionne plus, car cela je l'ai compris, mais voir si il y a éventuellement une alternative, mais merci pour ton message


----------



## Locke (24 Février 2016)

just4fun a dit:


> oui mais justement, c'est la raison de mon post, ne pas savoir pk flavours 2 ne fonctionne plus, car cela je l'ai compris, mais voir si il y a éventuellement une alternative, mais merci pour ton message


C'est la nouvelle protection SIP depuis El Capitan qui empêche son fonctionnement et les développeurs ne veulent pas se casser la tête en faisant une MAJ.

Un peu de bidouillage... https://www.reddit.com/r/OSXElCapitan/comments/3mkh55/how_to_kinda_run_flavours_2_on_osx_el_capitan/


----------



## just4fun (24 Février 2016)

Locke a dit:


> C'est la nouvelle protection SIP depuis El Capitan qui empêche son fonctionnement et les développeurs ne veulent pas se casser la tête en faisant une MAJ.
> 
> Un peu de bidouillage... https://www.reddit.com/r/OSXElCapitan/comments/3mkh55/how_to_kinda_run_flavours_2_on_osx_el_capitan/


merci beaucoup pour ta réponse, tu l'as fait? est ce que ça compromets pas un peu ma sécurité ? Merci pour ta réponse


----------



## Locke (25 Février 2016)

just4fun a dit:


> merci beaucoup pour ta réponse, tu l'as fait? est ce que ça compromets pas un peu ma sécurité ? Merci pour ta réponse


Non, je ne suis pas adepte de ce genre de chose. Pour la sécurité, une fois l'installation faite, il suffit de réactiver la protection SIP.


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Février 2016)

Après tu as Cdock 2 qui fonctionne sous El Capitan et qui à pour but de modifier le dock et.....,  pas grand chose d'autre...


----------

